# new blood



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

welcome to the wolf cave.


----------



## leesamgentry (Feb 6, 2014)

I have heard that Croatia is becoming popular with the ski/snowboarding vacationer due to the better prices over places such as Switzerland.

I have not been there but many other places in EU. Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Germany. Would love to be able to vacation there some time. Always there for work


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hey welcome psychopod

my bucket list item #26: sea kayak the islands of croatia


----------



## PsychoPod (Feb 10, 2014)

well ski/snowboard in Croatia is really bad, no real ski resort. corruption destroyed everything worth while. some mountains could be used but due to previously mentioned corruption outside investing is simply not worth your while. but at least Austria, Slovenia and Italy are really close and with a 2-3 hour drive u can be on different ski resort every day although that might cost much more. with 12 hour drives we all go to france in December and enjoy the real ski resorts openings 

@Cass you would have a lot of islands to kayak around


----------

